
Ultimate Guide to Winning Your White Elephant Gift Exchange Using Game Theory - aaronyy
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/white-elephant-yankee-swap-game-theory/
======
no_bad_gifts
I played this recently and my strategy was to always steal the most desired
gift (if possible). That way someone would almost always take it from me, and
then I would have the opportunity to pick the item that was most desirable to
ME!

